# Need help picking a $600-$750 projector



## airbornflght (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm a new poster but have been lurking for quite some time. Anyway, A friend and I are moving into a new house and want to turn a room into the home theater room.

He has a Mitsubishi hc1500 projector right now and likes it, but he took it home at one point and his parents basically fell in love. So they are going to give him what he paid. So with this in mind it's a chance to see if anything better is available. 

I have all the audio equipment(marantz receiver/energy speakers) and he's going to have the projector and screen.

Right now he doesn't have a screen, but I have a thread about that here.

The room is going to light controlled, I don't have exact measurements right now, but I'm guessing it's somewhere around 12x12, I'll measure it tomorrow if possible.

He is trying to keep a budget of around $850 for the projector, and screen, so the more economical the screen is the more we can pour into the projector.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally you will get a much better projector if you buy a used one I have bought two used projectors and have never had issues with them. Look for a Sanyo or Panasonic as they have some of the best projector options available and offer great placement flexibility because of their lens shift function.
With that price you will be stuck with 720p as the 1080 projectors are still way above the price range.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Personally you will get a much better projector if you buy a used one I have bought two used projectors and have never had issues with them. Look for a Sanyo or Panasonic as they have some of the best projector options available and offer great placement flexibility because of their lens shift function.
> With that price you will be stuck with 720p as the 1080 projectors are still way above the price range.


At that price he can pick up a good projector. Most ebay deals go for too much money. You get a better deal going new on PJs in most cases. At that price point your choices are a Panasonic AX-200, Sanyo PlV-z60, Optoma HD65 

If you need lens shift then I'd suggest the Panasonic. It's a big brighter. However do know that the black levels on the Optoma is a bit better.

I'll link a review of each for you. 
http://www.projectorreviews.com/sanyo/plv-z60/imagequality.php

http://www.projectorreviews.com/panasonic/pt-ax200u/imagequality.php(best in my opinion)

http://www.projectorreviews.com/optoma/hd65/imagequality.php

The Panny has better black levels and is just a better PJ IMO. The Sanyo really struggles with blacks, but would be fine if you just wanted to watch sports.


----------



## airbornflght (Dec 21, 2009)

We're mainly going to be watching movies and the occasional ps3 game.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally would not get an Optoma they seem to have some reliability issues. And I disagree that the Sanyo has black level issues (maybe in torch mode) but once calibrated it does just fine. Black levels really only become an issue if your room is completely light controlled and can be made completely dark otherwise you simply dont see it.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I personally would not get an Optoma they seem to have some reliability issues. And I disagree that the Sanyo has black level issues (maybe in torch mode) but once calibrated it does just fine. Black levels really only become an issue if your room is completely light controlled and can be made completely dark otherwise you simply dont see it.


What reliability issues are you talking about? The Optoma HD65 is one of the most popular 720p model on the market and has a street price of 600 dollars. I've not heard of any issues with the Projector.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I've see a number of complaints about premature bulb failure.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I've see a number of complaints about premature bulb failure.


I've noticed many folks have bad bulb practices and suspect that is a large source of the issues.


----------



## airbornflght (Dec 21, 2009)

The panasonic ax200 looks great, but I'm not seeing it below $950. Am I looking in the wrong places?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

No it appears to be around 950. It looks like at that price your stuck with the Sanyo PLV-z60


----------



## airbornflght (Dec 21, 2009)

That's disheartening. After reading the reviews I was pretty excited. Time to read up on the sanyo.

Also, I've noticed a lack of recommendations for DLP projectors. Is there any reason for this?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Sanyo wont be a disappointment either. I along with many other here have owned Sanyo projectors and think they are very good quality.


----------



## airbornflght (Dec 21, 2009)

Can anyone tell me about the Optoma HD66? Is it just a revision of the HD65 or entirely different performance/guts?


----------



## Capt Proton (Dec 18, 2009)

airbornflght said:


> Can anyone tell me about the Optoma HD66? Is it just a revision of the HD65 or entirely different performance/guts?


HD66 is a HD65 with new firmware that allows it to operate at 120MHz. This makes it 3D Compatible. 

Where are you seeing them?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would have to agree with Tony on the bulb issues with Optoma because I have had them with mine. Also their customer service is the worst in the industry,IMO.


----------



## dbstaggs (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok, so i have about the same amount of money, and am probably going to end up with one of these as well. I dont really want a DLP, so that narrows me down to the sanyo or panny. 

I dont mind the softer picture on the Panasonic, but with the 300 dollar price difference, i dont know how much the much brighter picture will affect me. 

Is the Sanyo lumens output intended only for completely light controlled rooms? Does anyone have this Sanyo in a room not completely dedicated to home theater, or should i just spend the extra money for the panny if im going to have some ambient light?

Thanks in advance

David


----------



## airbornflght (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi David,

I'm curious what your reservations are against DLP projectors?


----------



## dbstaggs (Dec 23, 2009)

Black levels are not a huge concern with me, as i dont now have a dedicated room so cant control light absolutely, and i dont want anyone who comes over ever to experience a rainbow effect.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Just thought you could take a look here to see if anything is of interest. This place sells new but they have some decent deals on b-stock.........http://www.adtech-sys.com/specials.html


----------



## Capt Proton (Dec 18, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> Just thought you could take a look here to see if anything is of interest. This place sells new but they have some decent deals on b-stock.........http://www.adtech-sys.com/specials.html


Thanks for taking the time, but i have no interest in a 1024X768 projector. Rest of the site has no prices? Not an on line store?


----------



## dbstaggs (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the inputs, i decided to go with the Sanyo Z60 and the Panny BD60. I figured they both end in 60, what could go wrong

Now to find a few ideas for a DIY screen, and surround sound.

Let the upgrading begin

David


----------



## Capt Proton (Dec 18, 2009)

Capt Proton said:


> Thanks for taking the time, but i have no interest in a 1024X768 projector. Rest of the site has no prices? Not an on line store?


Sorry about this post.

For some reason, I thought I was in my thread. I think I linked in from an Email telling me there had been a post in a thread, and didn't realize it was not my thread.


----------



## ohcello (Feb 3, 2010)

It's amazing that 1080p projectors are closing in that price... I think down to $900!


----------



## airbornflght (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeh we went ahead with the sharp DT-510. He wanted to get the xvz-3100 but it was a bit too pricey.


----------



## dbstaggs (Dec 23, 2009)

I actually have now been stationed in a place where the projector will not work for me. So now i have a brand new not even out of the box yet sanyo z60 if anyone wants to shoot me a PM for it. I am listing it in the for sale section and prolly on ebay too. Not trying to make money, just close to wait i paid for it.

David


----------



## subzero (Jan 25, 2010)

Look for a Panasonic as they have some of the best projector options available and offer great placement flexibility because of their lens shift function.


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

The viewsonic PJ503D is a lightweight, versatile projector that's perfect for those on a tight budget & looking for their first home projector. Bring the amazing clarity of DLP technology to your presentation -- or just have a better movie night.:clap:


----------

